# Longhair or Shorthair?



## RichK (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, im looking for a bit of advice regarding shows.. Id like to know which is better for showing? Exotic Longhair or Exotic Shorthair?

Also what is the best breed of cat to show in peoples opinions?

Any advice greatfully received


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That depends on what section you want to show in. If you want to show as a household pet then it doesn't matter, but if you want to show in the pedigree section and your set on exotics, it will have to be a short hair as the variants, i.e the long hairs, can't be shown at the moment. Although that is likely to change, nobody knows when yet. If you want a long hair, then you need to have a Persian. Genetically, it is pretty much an exotic long hair although with a tighter breeding policy. Phenotypically you won't see any differences.

Hope that helps


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I like showing RagaMuffins and Selkirk Rexes because that's what I own. I expect most people will say their cats are the best to show. If you are looking for instant success with a particular breed then you might be disappointed. I know the Persian section is always HUGE (and Carly always does well!) as is the BSH. 

CHoose the cat you like best and show that.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Spid, I understood the OP's question as whether he whould have a long haired or a short haired exotic which is why I answered it that way.

And, hurry up and show down here. I need to finally get a cuddle of yours!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't think I have ever been to a show where the Persian section has been big. BSH yes, but not Persian??

As to reiterate, it is up to you what you want to show. Some breeds are "harder" to show as they are more difficult to prepare or to time it right for their coat to be in good condition.

I think most shorthair exhibitors tend to give their cats a "wipe down" whilst those with long hair look to do full baths & sometimes need to do it more than once.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Don't think I have ever been to a show where the Persian section has been big. BSH yes, but not Persian??
> 
> As to reiterate, it is up to you what you want to show. Some breeds are "harder" to show as they are more difficult to prepare or to time it right for their coat to be in good condition.
> 
> I think most shorthair exhibitors tend to give their cats a "wipe down" whilst those with long hair look to do full baths & sometimes need to do it more than once.


the shows i go to tend to have big persian entries :/ and very big maine coon entries too! (always shows in the midlands)

and as for preperation it depends on the cat, i dont bath my forest cats and the somali was so easy to prepare for shows, quick flick with a brush and done! lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Think I show one of the toughest breeds. One or two baths plus a thorough blow dry.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Sorry Spid, I understood the OP's question as whether he whould have a long haired or a short haired exotic which is why I answered it that way.
> 
> And, hurry up and show down here. I need to finally get a cuddle of yours!


No showing happening for a while I'm afraid - Coda will be on maternal duties for a while and we have her four merits so can't go any further and Bomber being a straight isn't show-able and my new girl being a cp isn't show-able either! Might do a couple of ped pets with her - but haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Don't think I have ever been to a show where the Persian section has been big. BSH yes, but not Persian??
> 
> As to reiterate, it is up to you what you want to show. Some breeds are "harder" to show as they are more difficult to prepare or to time it right for their coat to be in good condition.
> 
> I think most shorthair exhibitors tend to give their cats a "wipe down" whilst those with long hair look to do full baths & sometimes need to do it more than once.


I went to one where there were more persian than BSH, Birmans and Ragdoll put together!!! It was amazing to see all the fluff and the little squashed faces!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're keeping your CP then? Naughty naughty!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I know but it seemed a pity to waste the stud fee (extortionate as it was) and the blood line, and my friend has a stud I can use with her at a reasonable stud fee, so let's say we are 'running her on'. This is the CP that doesn't look cp. Bluebelle.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in the same dilemma and I hate it.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Apache as she's the best type wise, but I really shouldn't. Hoping they all find homes quickly as I'll not stop her going to a pet home, but oh, the bloodline!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I show Orientals and they need nothing more than a good polishing, and front claws clipping. I used a wool polishing mitt on them. As they are kittens I also give them a quick comb with a flea comb as they are forever play fighting and if there are any tiny scabs on their skin it takes them out, but if they stop the play fighting I can stop the combing.

The Havana I used to have always came out in dandruff in the spring and in the end I stopped showing him then.

Preparing a Persian for a show has to be a labour of love - as far as I know it takes hours both before the show and in the morning at the show. And from what I can find with Google, Exotics need bathing and blow-drying as well so both involve a lot of preparation compared to many other breeds.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It does indeed take hours, but oh how beautiful they are when they're done. To have such a wealth of glorious coat to bury your hands in just can't be beaten.


----------

